# 23 Years Later



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well today was my last day in the US Army.

23 years ago I left a small East Texas town (pop. 631) where I was born and raised and joined the service.

My intent was to join the ARMY, stay for a mere three years, get the GI Bill, get out, go to college.

Funny how plans change.

I will say though it's been a great journey from Private E-1 to leaving as a Lieutenant Colonel.

Along the way the Army gave me a few degrees, had the opportunity to visit 47 countries (some I like more then others), did three combat tours of duty, and as an Airborne JAG officer, got pushed out of more planes then I wish to remember into some places I have yet to be able to pronounce their names.

I met some great folks and served with some of the best America had to offer. I think that looking back that I will miss the people the most. It just amazes me everyday that we have folks doing all they do for as little as we pay them.

On Oct 01 I not only start a new job but also a new career. I truly enjoyed practicing the Law for these last 13 years but right now feel that I want to attempt other things in life. Plus I'm starting to understand why folks tell lawyer jokes -

But not to worry -- I will still throw out free marginal-legal advice in this forum when I can just to keep from getting rusty.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

#1 Thank you, and your family, for your service.

#2 Enjoy - you have earned it. Keep us abreast of your journey.

Bill


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you for your service and dedication to your country.
Jim
US Army Veteran


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

From one vet to another, THANKS!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Sam,

I was going to say Congrats on the retirement but since you are going back to work on Oct 1 I guess I will say 'have a good 4 days off!'








Seriously.... *Thanks for your service! *
I just hope your new job can keep us entertained with hilarious stories like your Army job...

BTW... What is the new job?

Bryan
Happy Camping


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you for all you have done and all you undoubtedly sacrificed! Oh, and thank you for being an Outbacker!







When you became one of "us" you really earned status!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sir thank you for all you have done for our country, you and those who you served and serves with are the true hero's of our nation and I'm proud of all our military men and women. I hope your new career goes well and look forward to more of your posts here.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank God you made it home safely..... 23 years of sacrifice, as Bill said, from you and your family. Freedom remains ours today because of you and others like yourself. I thank you so much and wish you all of God's blessings in your new career. I hope you are now able to enjoy your life without that concern about what tomorrow might bring. God bless you and yours!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Ghosty!!
Thanks for your service!! and best of luck on your new journeys! I'll be keeping my eye on you, my FIL retired as Lt. Col. and I loved him very much!! He used to say retirement was his toughest assignment!! Of course in his retirement he did become my high school principal, and FIL, maybe THAT was what he meant?!!?








TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I salute and respect all your years Ghosty!

Good Luck!

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Ghosty!!!! You've earned your retirement! Good luck on your new job!

(This thanks is not intended to endorse Ghosty or any of his endevours. Any similarity of the name Ghosty to any other person both real and/or fictional is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited by law. All rights reserved.)


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Thank you for your service to our country and each of us.
Congratulations on your military retirement.
Best wishes in your new career....I presume in the legal field also.

Your advice on this forum is always beneficial and never of a critical nature.

Enjoy the next 4 days...go camping.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

First of all thank you for serving this country. As a Canadian born girl I am truly amazed at the number of people who serve and risk their lives so we can have the wonderful life that we have in the United States. 
We are truly blessed because of people like you. Good luck in the next phase of your life.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! What a great career! Congratulations and thank you for all your service these past 23 years.

Now that you won't be in a 24/7 career, I'm looking forward to even MORE sales and coupons from Sears.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

Congrats on your career and the positive outlook you have on your next one.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations on your retirement and thank you for your years of service!!

Best wishes as you start the next phase of your journey









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sam,

I really do appreciate your service to this country. I, too, served in the Army (7 years), but I never had to sacrifice time away from family like you and hundreds of thousands like you have had to do, especially in combat zones where peoples' entire mission was to see you dead. I and this country owe you a tremendous debt for what you've been through and accomplished for our freedoms.

Thank you for your service. Thank you for your commitment to freedom. And thank you for sharing your experiences with us here in this forum.

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations on retirement! Good luck with the new job!

Cant thank you enough for the time and dedication you have put in to this great country!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for your service to our country!

Rick
US Air Force Veteran


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes thank you for your sevice. Sounds like you have a lot of stories to tell around the camp fire. My Nephew is in his 6th year, like you he signed up for 3 years and loves the job.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*THIS one's for YOU!!*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Ghosty and thank you for serving our country over the last 23 years









Good luck in your next endeavor! Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Colonel - Huzzah for your service and as a son of a soldier KIA in WWII am so happy you made it all the way


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you, COL, and your family as well. Congratulations and enjoy!

Sluggo

USArmy Security Agency 3/66-4/70
05G HHC 313 RR Bn 3/67-4/68 
Madison, SD
[email protected]

"There is no hunting like the hunting of a man and those that have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, never care for anything else thereafter." 
E. Hemingway


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ghosty,
You never answered.... 
What are you doing now?

Bryan


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you for your service and sacrifice. I hope that you find your retirement relaxing and peaceful.

~Dave
US Navy Vet.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Ghosty,
I sincerely apologize for missing this post on a very important day in you and your family's life. Congratulations on your retirement and thank you for your years of service. Best of luck in your new career in the civilian world. I will not be far behind, April 30 I hit 28 and it is time for me to go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I must echo Paul's sentiment, and also apologize for missing your announcement. You have certainly gone above and beyond in your service to our country, and will always have my respect and admiration for that. Thank you.

As for your willingness to continue dispensing (not-so-marginal) legal advise to your fellow Outbackers, I can only add "Well, I certainly hope so!" Your contributions to our community have always been appreciated, and I look forward to hearing your experienced take on many of the issues we will face in the future.

Oh yeah... And keep all those 'I found this sale...' posts coming. I don't know where you come up with all of them, but they are always fun to see, and have saved us a few bucks here and there in the process. And that's never a bad thing!

Enjoy the next chapter in your life, Ghosty. And remember... We require photos!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, don't know how I missed this thread.

Congrats Ghosty! Best wishes and fortune in your new endeavor...Discount-merchandise.com ??









Jim


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Sam,
> 
> I really do appreciate your service to this country. I, too, served in the Army (7 years), but I never had to sacrifice time away from family like you and hundreds of thousands like you have had to do, especially in combat zones where peoples' entire mission was to see you dead. I and this country owe you a tremendous debt for what you've been through and accomplished for our freedoms.
> 
> ...


Mark,
Wait a minute. This is Sam (Ghosty) the guy that bar-b-ques tables. Just kidding, Sam, I do want to congratate you on your retirement. You have served this great country of ours with honor and have always been a friend to everyone that I have seen you around. I know you will have a great career from now on.
SEE YOU IN FREDERICKSBURG !
Robert


----------

